# The Struggle is REAL



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

I have been struggling with this all last year.

It's time to order a beta set for Stryder. I LOVE bright colors, I love beta sets. I've had Orange on Chesnut and a pretty yellow and pink on a brown.. 

I know I want blue on Stryder. I was debating between just a regular blue or turquoise and I'm leaning towards just a bright blue.

But.. But.. DO I ADD YELLOW? It'll be like Minion colors! We can be team Minion!
But do I want to add yellow?

Gah.. I even kinda drew a mock up in paint just to give me ideas.

I'm going to do a black underlay. Grip reins.. a halter with a snap on headstall.. In blue.. with maybe hints of yellow.. or not hints of yellow? Maybe add a yellow brow band? Nix the yellow completely? 

#Firstworldproblems

Opinions?

Oh and since i'm in the endurance section (we love colors!) I plan on starting to work towards an LD in spring of 2017, and maybe do a intro ride this fall if I can figure out transportation and if we're riding enough. He'll be 5 in 2017 and I want to enroll him in the App distance club. I got my eye on a ROM for him. He loves the trail and isn't spooky at all, but will he like the distance? Will I? WE WILL SEE


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

LOVE the blue! Not sure about the yellow. Blue looks good on all apps!


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Blue with red, or orange accents? I'm not liking the yellow for him either.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Minions!!!!! Do it!!!! It would be SOOOOOO Stryder!! ROFL!!! 

Seriously, though...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

I thought blue and red would be good on him too, but I will probably buy him a separate red set in the future just.. because. 

MINION STRYDER. I keep talking to my BO/BFF and she can't believe I"m struggling so much over a color. I'll probably end up just being blue and black but .. but everyone has that *Whines*


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I go back and forth on colors for Aires. I have red and black mostly, but I want to do turquoise, too. Trouble is finding turquoise in gargantuan sizes. :icon_rolleyes: 

I would so do the Minions' colors if Stryder was mine. I think it would be adorable!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Add the yellow!! I was looking at Teddy's super bridle at a ride...in blue and yellow!!


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Then I could get a flybonnet like this! Except with yellow ears instead of blue. Picture and bonnet done byElegant Reflections, too Custom Fly Bonnets.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Drifting said:


> Then I could get a flybonnet like this! Except with yellow ears instead of blue. Picture and bonnet done byElegant Reflections, too Custom Fly Bonnets.


YEEEESSSSSSSS!!!!!! Do it!!!!! Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Personally I would stick to the blue and black. Though if it was me I would maybe add hints of a baby pink to match the baby blue... I hate that pink doesn't look good on my mare. I use to have pink everything.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Jax in his light blue and black  I dunno about adding the yellow though...I guess it would be different and cute in its own way? I've never been much for yellow though.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Here is her smart bridle...sorry, I said super before...


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

struggle?


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

tinyliny said:


> struggle?


Picking a color is always a struggle


----------



## WestCoasted (Jan 19, 2016)

I say bolder is better!!! I love seeing sharp color contrasts on horses. Besides, with a loud appy pattern you are going want a color that grabs the eye. By loud, I mean awesome. 

You can always go to the fabric store and get ribbons in a bunch of colors, to compare on him. I'm a recovering fabric-aholic, so I can't go anymore.

Don't endurance riders get extra points for having as many bright colors as possible ?


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

I like leather :shrug:


----------



## WestCoasted (Jan 19, 2016)

ShirtHotTeez said:


> I like leather :shrug:


I love leather, too! I love the smell, the feel, the way it molds to it's shape. I'm just lazy and beta is so much easier to clean. It weighs less and it's easier to work on a machine. If you have a heavy duty machine.inkunicorn:


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

evilamc and i have the same bit, ha!

Here's my love of biothane tack.










Since it looks like I'll hopefully be getting back into trail riding again (rather than driving -- still wanna do that, but it might be a looooong time in coming) I just ordered a new biothane turquoise halter to go with my snap-on bridle, a biothane crupper (turquoise) and beta teal/turquoise reins (they look more turquoise than teal from what I can see in the picture)


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

WestCoasted said:


> ... Don't endurance riders get extra points for having as many bright colors as possible ?


From what I've heard, it is so someone can find them when they fall off a cliff. LOL


----------



## Hadassah (Nov 1, 2015)

WestCoasted said:


> I love leather, too! I love the smell, the feel, the way it molds to it's shape. I'm just lazy and beta is so much easier to clean. It weighs less and it's easier to work on a machine. If you have a heavy duty machine.inkunicorn:


I was a leather purist until I bought a Dr Cooks beta bridle and beta reins. Those reins felt fabulous in my hands and I loved that all I had to do was dunk the bridle in a bucket of water to clean.

As for color, it is easy for me, I love love love purple or teal. So no matter what color my future horse will be I think either one will go. :loveshower:


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I like it with the yellow GO MINIONS !!!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I also vote for the yellow accents. I LOVE the colors in the bridle that greentree posted.


----------



## WestCoasted (Jan 19, 2016)

anndankev said:


> From what I've heard, it is so someone can find them when they fall off a cliff. LOL


lol! The rainbow valley on Mt everest is so-called for that exact reason! eeeewwwww! No horses there, tho!


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

I love leather and he has black leather, but I also love bright colors. 

He's so loud though I don't need to go super bright with him. UGH I AM SO TORN. Totally thought about the blue with hints of pink too but I've never been a huge pink fan. 

The struggle continues.


----------



## CrossCountry (May 18, 2013)

What about a blue and lime green?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CinnaDex (Jan 19, 2014)

I vote blue and orange, as they are complimentary colours and will make each other "pop" nicely, and wont clash as much ^_^ It's why my very orang-y chestnuts colour is a turquoise style blue XD


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

I say no to the yellow, and would second blue and green. 
The blue/yellow combination always makes me think of IKEA.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

So, I was all set to order blue and black when the Lady I order my sets from put up a yellow and turquoise one on sale! So I bought it. 

*Drum Rolls*







































I do have to exchange the halter for a larger size, that one is too snug. Need to fix the breastcollar sizing but I can adjust that. At the moment he's got no chest

Also, he is losing his tail *Cries*  











Now to find a better fitting saddle and a matching pad.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

*coughcough* I loooooove my Abetta endurance saddle with the fleece seat saver and swapped out fenders for sheepskin fleece covered leathers and Ez Ride caged stirrups.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Ermahger!!!!!!!!

Sooooooooo adorable!!!! :loveshower: :loveshower: :loveshower: :loveshower:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

CaliforniaDreaming said:


> *coughcough* I loooooove my Abetta endurance saddle with the fleece seat saver and swapped out fenders for sheepskin fleece covered leathers and Ez Ride caged stirrups.


I like an abetta but I think it will be too wide for him. The Big horn fits his shape but he needs a SQHB not a Full. If I can find a SQHB big horn endurance - used, I'll be golden. I don't want to buy new because he will outgrow it. V.v


----------



## JumpthatOxer (Feb 26, 2016)

I think blue or bright pink would look awesome on him


----------

